# Carbon fiber fenders



## Adam01S4 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been looking for cf fenders for my s4 and yet have been able to find them.does anyone know a company that makes a good pair? Thanks


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=audi+carbon+fiber+fenders


----------



## Adam01S4 (Oct 25, 2011)

BUSAfreakA4 said:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=audi+carbon+fiber+fenders


 I've looked on google mutipl times


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Then to my knowledge, no one makes them. I havent really searched to hard but that sounds like a part you may have to get custom made. You can contact any company that lays CF...IE euro gear, Seibon, VIS...and so on. See what they have to offer.


----------



## Adam01S4 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok thankqs


----------

